# Грыжи поясничного отдела



## Dima435 (19 Фев 2020)

Здравствуйте! Первые боли были год назад, сделав МРТ показало 3 грыжи, как они появились не могу представить, ну ситуация изменилась через 2 месяца прошли боли в ноге и на протяжении года ничего не тревожило, где пару недель назад начались боли в ноге, а именно когда лежу на кровати, под утро так вообще болит пока не расходится, на протяжении дня когда хожу вообще никаких проблем. Как быть в этой ситуации можно ли делать упражнения? на данный момент прокалываю "Артозан" ну что то мало помогает, ночью раза 3-4 просыпаюсь от того что нога болит


----------



## La murr (19 Фев 2020)

@Dima435, Дмитрий, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Dima435 (20 Фев 2020)

Снимки МРТ прилагаю


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Фев 2020)

Лучше поставьте ссылку на диск.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Ноя 2020)

> ...Первые боли были год назад, сделав МРТ показало 3 грыжи, как они появились не могу представить


- Они у всех, но не у всех дают клинику.


> ...ну ситуация изменилась через 2 месяца прошли боли в ноге и на протяжении года ничего не тревожило, где пару недель назад начались боли в ноге, а именно когда лежу на кровати, под утро так вообще болит пока не расходится, на протяжении дня когда хожу вообще никаких проблем.


- Так и называется - симптом утреннего расхаживания, чаще всего встречается при больных мышцах и суставах.
А вот ночные боли, чаще признак веноспондилопатии - ночного увеличения вен и ими сдавление корешка. Так что венотоники надо к лечению добавлять


> ....Как быть в этой ситуации можно ли делать упражнения?


- Нужно, только упражнения должны соответствовать периоду заболевания.

На* лечебном этапе, *приступают к _лечебным методикам ЛФК_ сразу же после прекращении болевого синдрома в покое. При _постельном режиме_ комплекс лечебной гимнастики выполняется в постели. Комплекс сводиться к расслабляющим упражнениям, выполняемым практически без движения в позвоночнике с задачей добиться расслабления напряженных мышц позвоночника и конечностей. Все упражнения выполняют из исходного положения - лежа на спине с согнутыми в коленных и тазобедренных суставах ногами. Предпочтение отдается упражнениям, направленным на расслабление мышц туловища, плечевого пояса и таза, верхних и нижних конечностей и вытяжение позвоночника по его оси, что способствует декомпрессии межпозвонкового диска, нервных корешков и сосудов. Упражнения, вызывающие боль, следует ограничить по амплитуде, по степени мышечного напряжения или исключить совсем. Если же боль очень значительна, то начинать занятия следует, лишь по прохождении наиболее острого периода, лучше оставить позвоночник в покое на несколько лишних дней, чем заставлять себя заниматься гимнастикой через силу, что лишь затягивает выздоровление. При движениях руками и ногами, не следует допускать увеличения поясничного лордоза, так как это может усилить болевой синдром, часто для решения этой проблемы вполне достаточно подложить под колени мягкий валик. Упражнения выполняются сериями по 5-10 повторений, 3-5 раз в день. Темп выполнения упражнений - медленный. Амплитуда до уровня появления болевого синдрома, без его преодоления.
На _палатном режиме_, при некотором снижении интенсивности болей упражнения можно выполнять как в постели, так и в гимнастическом зале. При организации «дневного стационара», в случае отсутствия гимнастического зала вполне достаточно выполнять комплексы этого этапа в домашних условиях, на полу, используя для этого гимнастический коврик или обычный ковер. Обычно, для правильного выполнения комплекса достаточно указать пациенту на особенности выполнения. В комплекс следует осторожно включать изометрические упражнения для тренировки мышц брюшного пресса и больших ягодичных мышц, мышц плечевого пояса, в конечностях превалируют динамические движения. Все упражнения, так же выполняются из исходного положения - лежа на спине, на боку, на животе и из положения в упоре на коленях. В положении на животе для уменьшения поясничного лордоза, необходимо во время упражнений подложить мягкий валик под живот. Динамические упражнения выполняются сериями по 10-15 повторений, 3-5 раз в день. Темп выполнения упражнений - медленный. Амплитуда до уровня появления болевого синдрома, без его преодоления. Изометрические упражнения, 2-4 повторения с удержанием напряжения по 4-6 с.


На *восстановительном этапе *переходят к _восстановительным методикам ЛФК_, для которых характерна максимальная нагрузка в непораженных отделах, а в пораженных отделах, до уровня появления и удержания болевого синдрома на этом уровне, без его преодоления. Показанием к назначению восстановительного комплекса ЛФК служит отсутствие болевого синдрома, в положении лежа, стоя, при обычной повседневной нагрузке по самообслуживанию и выполнению лечебного комплекса. В связи с переводом на _общий режим_, упражнения восстановительного комплекса выполняются в домашних условиях, а при наличии и в зале ЛФК. Комплекс упражнений выполняют из исходных положений лежа на спине, на боку, на животе и в коленно-кистевом положении. Методики направлены на увеличение подвижности в конечностях, укрепление мышц спины, живота, мобилизацию в пораженных отделах. Следует отметить, что при нестабильности в пораженном позвоночном двигательном сегменте и при корешковом синдроме, упражнения на мобилизацию выполняются в соседних отделах и сегментах. Количество повторений динамических упражнений в конечностях необходимо довести до 15-20, 2-3 раза в день, темп и амплитуду выполнения упражнений можно постепенно увеличивать до максимальных. Наращивания силы и выносливости мышц туловища лучше добиваться за счет изометрических упражнений, 5-6 повторений с удержанием напряжения по 4-6 с. С целью мобилизации в пораженном позвоночном двигательном сегменте выполняют упражнения с кифозированием и лордозированием отдела.


Для _*профилактического этапа*_*,* основными являются _профессионально-тренирующие комплексы ЛФК,_ для которых характерны повышенные требования к организму, совершенствование и развитие нового стереотипа до уровня достаточного для профессиональной деятельности. Главная задача добиться автоматизма поддержания осанки, в положении сидя и стоя, и соблюдение рационального двигательного режима в ходьбе, и при наклонах. Именно поэтому в систему упражнений включаются упражнения из исходных положений и лежа, и сидя, и стоя, в том числе и в наклоне. Количество повторений упражнений увеличивается до 15-20, 2-3 занятия в неделю, а при возможности ежедневно. В этом периоде добавляется задача увеличения подвижности позвоночного столба в целом. Однако упражнения, направленные на решение этой задачи, следует проводить осторожно и в облегченных исходных положениях, лежа или сидя. Количество повторений, темп и амплитуда постепенно увеличиваются до максимальных.
В качестве тренирующих комплексов способствующих функциональному восстановлению и развитию функциональных возможностей (резервов) организма возможно использование специализированной функциональной гимнастики направленной на развитие психомоторной саморегуляции (различные восточные практики). Из средств тренировочных занятий следует признать целесообразным применение тех, которые не будут воздействовать отрицательно на поврежденные позвонки и диски. К ним относятся: велотренажер, упражнения с резиновыми бинтами, плавание, к специальным видам физической подготовки, наиболее эффективно восстанавливающим физические качества, относятся программы тренировок на силовых тренажерах. Как правило, эта группа упражнений требует специальных условий и выполняется в залах ЛФК и фитнес - клубах. Программы таких тренировок направлены преимущественно на стабилизацию места поражения и развитие силы и физической выносливости мышц ног, живота, рук и шеи. Динамические упражнения с отягощениями предпочтительно выполнять в исходном положении лежа (на спине, животе) и сидя, для исключения вертикальных нагрузок на позвоночник. Критерием адекватности тренирующей гимнастики служит отсутствие болевого синдрома при интенсивной и разнообразной профессиональной физической деятельности.

На всех этапах реабилитационных мероприятий комплексы лечебных, восстановительных и тренировочных упражнений должны быть специализированными и выполнение их – дозировано. Чем интенсивнее нагрузка, тем больше выражена ответная реакция организма, тем быстрее и эффективнее процесс восстановления функционального состояния позвоночника и выше работоспособность человека. При этом следует помнить, что критерием адекватности физической нагрузки служит отсутствие болевого синдрома в момент и после тренировок и физиологическая реакция на неё.



> ......на данный момент прокалываю "Артозан" ну что то мало помогает, ночью раза 3-4 просыпаюсь от того что нога болит


- Зачем колоть, таблетки не менее эффективны и не более вредны, а вот осложнения от уколов часто бывают.
Кроме НПВП в стандарт лечения входят Миорелаксанты и, пожалуй, нужны Вам и венотоники, все надо обсудить с лечащим врачом.
А если еще и физиотерапию, рефлексотерапию, пусть домашнюю с лежанием на аппликаторе и потом нанесении мази, и мануальную терапию, то совсем хорошо.

И поставьте диск для просмотра.


----------



## Dima435 (30 Ноя 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо за развёрнутый ответ))) 
Ссылка на диск https://drive.google.com/file/d/1-8hOAY8QY5IXq0lBNhXYND3Y28n-Qyy7/view?usp=sharing

Выбрал методику ЛФК предострый период)))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Ноя 2020)

А острый уже прошли? Начинайте с начала.


----------



## Dima435 (1 Дек 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, выбрал предострый, так как не вызывает болевых ощущений) вышесказанное состояние уже прошло, сплю хорошо))последние пару недель в поясницу сводит))как будто простудил))"Начинать сначала" Вы имеете ввиду выбрать программу для острого периода?


----------



## Dima435 (1 Дек 2020)

Не понятные ощущение исходят из мышцы поясницы с правой стороны "указал на картинке"


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Дек 2020)

Dima435 написал(а):


> Выбрал предострый, так как не вызывает болевых ощущений) вышесказанное состояние уже прошло, сплю хорошо))последние пару недель в поясницу сводит))как будто простудил))"Начинать сначала" Вы имеете ввиду выбрать программу для острого периода?


Если уже делаете, и не больно, то оставьте подострый.
Средняя ягодичная.


----------



## Dima435 (1 Дек 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Средняя ягодичная.


Ее оставить в покое?или её тоже тренировать ?в пределах разумного))

Что можете сказать по поводу МРТ?))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Дек 2020)

Тренировать, но на нее надо специальную гимнастику и тут лучше письмо на sfp05@mail.ru 
Пришлю наш вариант для грушевидной мышцы.

МРТ стандартное.
Из 6 мужиков в пояснице (6-ой крестец), 3 инвалидов 3 - 2 группы.


----------



## Ирина ДД (18 Дек 2020)

Dima435 написал(а):


> Выбрал методику ЛФК предострый период)))


Добрый день! А не подскажете,где взяли комплекс упражнений? Если можно,ссылку🙂


----------



## La murr (18 Дек 2020)

@Ирина ДД, Ирина, в подписи @Доктор Ступин Вы найдёте ссылку на его сайт.
Там есть комплексы ЛФК для разных периодов.
Или здесь посмотрите, пожалуйста.


----------



## Ирина ДД (18 Дек 2020)

@La murr, большое Вам спасибо!


----------

